# cost of living in NYC



## ag1 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi - am moving to NYC towards end of this year. Just trying to check out the basic cost of living in NY vis-a-vis London (where I currently live).

Is income tax greater in NYC than London?

how about rental costs - i'd like to get a fairly newly refurb'd 1 bed flat to rent in Manhattan, maybe 2 if I can stretch it - i know it depends on the area, but any ideas of what you're looking at?

What do you think is considered a 'good' annual income if living in NY - when I say good, I mean to live comfortably (I will be supporting my wife also).

cheers.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

NYC has its reputation as an expensive town to live in - on a par with London. Tax-wise, chances are you'll do better in NYC than in London, but you'll have Federal, State and City income taxes to contend with.

For an idea of rental costs, just check the Real Estate section of the NY Times: 
Real Estate - Buy, Sell or Rent a Home - New York Times - especially the various community profiles. Your mileage will vary, depending on your expectations and whether you want to live in Manhattan or out in one of the other boroughs.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Availability can also be a problem. It can be very difficult to find an apartment, so be prepared for a hunt.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

I have only been a tourist in both both cities, but London seemed a lot more expensive. Have no idea about renting in London (I imagine it isn't cheap at all) but in Manhattan can eats up a good slice of your income. I wouldn't rule out the other boroughs either. And although I like Manhattan, if I could pick any place to live I'd go in NJ, just across the hudson river: ah... the wonderful view of the skyline!!


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

On the plus side, if you are coming with a chunk of Sterling, the exchange rate will definitely work in your favour right now.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

I badly wanna move to NYC its been my dream ever since going over there last summer. It is similar to London prices such as the rent but maybe a little cheaper. One day id like to work in NYC but i know its really tough to work in NYC cos of VISA restrictions and the limit of foreigners etc.

What I already know is that the only chance you can work in the US is if you get a transfer from your company here in the UK. Or maybe if an employer sponsors but that can be really expensive on his/her part.

mmm what can one person do i wonder??


----------



## naila7 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi 
What will you be doing in new york. I am eager to move too, but to work either in healthcare or business analyst.
hope to hear from you soon.
naila


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah would be interested in moving to NYC if the restrictions were a little easier. What i've heard from loads of people is that its almost impossible to emigrate to the US because of the government trying ease down on foreigners coming into the country. Another thing is that you can come in on a green card but it is based as a lottery and the lucky ones get chosen. However the UK are not eligiable for the lottery.

If I were to work in NYC it would be definitely in the IT/Business field but IT based. The easier way to work in the US is to get a transfer from a UK employer to a US employer or on a H1B VISA in which a US employer sponsors on but it does take time and money for them though.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> Another thing is that you can come in on a green card but it is based as a lottery and the lucky ones get chosen. However the UK are not eligiable for the lottery.


You imply that the only way of procuring a green card is through the diversity visa lottery; it is not!

You state that the "UK are not eligiable for the lottery"; this is also not correct!


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

well it is unless someone told me a big fat lie


----------



## naila7 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi 
I was also told people born in the UK are not allowed to enter the lottery.
pls advise.
thanks
Naila


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

yes your are right...people that are born in the UK are not eligiable to enter the lottery. This is what someone told me on here. It is only eligiable to people who are from less fortuate countries.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> yes your are right...people that are born in the UK are not eligiable to enter the lottery. This is what someone told me on here. It is only eligiable to people who are from less fortuate countries.


It's still wrong! If you search on my posts, I've already corrected this misconception a few times. I can't be bothered to write it out again -- use the search function.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Then someone is lying big time. OK fair enough i'm gonna enter this lottery and have my fingers crossed......wish me luck!!!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> Then someone is lying big time. OK fair enough i'm gonna enter this lottery and have my fingers crossed......wish me luck!!!


Are you eligible? The fact that you are "UK" does not make you either eligible or ineligible.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

OK i get it alright. Anyway do u work and live in the US or something? if so, what do u think my chances are if I want to work in the US who specialises in IT admin support roles along with marketing. Would it be on a H1B Visa or a transfer from my current employer to a US employer?


----------



## naila7 (Jul 25, 2008)

hi chungy
when u find the guys post can u let me know too please.
thanks
naila


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> OK i get it alright. Anyway do u work and live in the US or something? if so, what do u think my chances are if I want to work in the US who specialises in IT admin support roles along with marketing. Would it be on a H1B Visa or a transfer from my current employer to a US employer?


I'm a dual UK/US citizen -- who originally came to the US on the "lottery" as it happens! I live in the US at the moment.

Chances of moving here are very slim. Pursue all realistic avenues if this is your dream.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

I knew it lol. Thanks for your help!


----------



## naila7 (Jul 25, 2008)

hi chungy
Are you a graduate.?
by the way u on msn or yahoo


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

naila7 said:


> hi chungy
> when u find the guys post can u let me know too please.
> thanks
> naila


Where were you born?
Where was your spouse born?
Where were your parents born?

[NB: Do not answer UK -- use England, Scotland, etc.]


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

well im chinese and was born in England but parents were actually from Hong Kong.

Yes Nalia I am a graduate and have msn add me on [email protected]


----------



## naila7 (Jul 25, 2008)

hello fatbrit
i was born in the UK 
i dont have a spouse.
parents born in pakistan and they not allowed to enter lottery either.
by the way do u have msn or yahoo..


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

ChungyUK said:


> Then someone is lying big time. OK fair enough i'm gonna enter this lottery and have my fingers crossed......wish me luck!!!


Here is the official US State Dept website dealing with the visa lottery: Diversity Visa (DV) Lottery Instructions

Click on the link for the English language instructions and there is a statement regarding the countries which are not eligible for the lottery. The exact wording is that "natives of the following countries" are not eligible to apply - and the UK (except for Northern Ireland) is included in the list. How they define "natives" is anyone's guess - but read through the instructions to see for yourself.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> How they define "natives" is anyone's guess


born!
(and born, born and born-but not again-as this forum needs at least 10 characters!)


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

naila7 said:


> hello fatbrit
> i was born in the UK
> i dont have a spouse.
> parents born in pakistan and they not allowed to enter lottery either.


Okay -- so under last year's rules (they change every year), you were ineligible. Were you to marry an eligible person, e.g. a handsome Spaniard, you would be eligible (regarding this requirement) and you could both apply.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Fatbrit said:


> Okay -- so under last year's rules (they change every year), you were ineligible. Were you to marry an eligible person, e.g. a handsome Spaniard, you would be eligible (regarding this requirement) and you could both apply.


or a handsome American and cut out the DV middle man!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> or a handsome American and cut out the DV middle man!


I was trying to keep it in the realms of the possible, here. I don't think this forum allows more than one oxymoron a week -- and we've already had reliable movers!


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

oi! on behalf of my brother (a handsome American - but off the market), you be nice LOL 

I did giggle about the "reputable shipping company" thread tho. I got so screwed moving to Oz


----------

